# Areas to live in Dubai



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all, Im new to this & would like some advice pls. I'm moving to Dubai in a few weeks through my husbands work- I dont know anyone there. We are looking to live either in The Springs, Marina or the Greens. I have a 3year old and a baby so was wondering which area is most convenient for nursery, schools, (British Curriculum) how far are they? convenient shops for food, & mother toddler groups to meet new friends. Do you need to drive or can you walk to get around? Also if you know agencys to hire a maid. Would appreciate any advice- thanku!


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi 
I'm relatively nee here myself, but in the couple of month I've been here I'd def say you need to drive to get anywhere and when the hot weather comes you really won't want / be able to walk. 
If you have facebook, search mumcierge...they have lots of info on groups and activities. 
We're in jumeriah so I'm not 100% sure about schools but do know the main ones seem to be jess, taleem, gems, they're all companies that own various schools. Safa/horizon, kings Dubai, desk, are others I've come across too. My wee girl is 16 months so we're not quite at the school stage but I hear waiting lists are long so prob something I'll need to look at soon! 
Good luck with it all


----------



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.
Also is it convenient & easy to buy baby food, nappies etc?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

new2UAE said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> Also is it convenient & easy to buy baby food, nappies etc?


I am not sure about UK prices, but compared to France, baby food and nappies are much much cheaper here. And unless you are looking for something very particular, most household brands of formula are readily available.

Only caveat is the constant one in Dubai : if you really really need it, try to allways have 2 or 3 of it in advance, as stock management in stores here is most likely done by managers throwing darts at the catalog more than anything else....


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi 
Nappies are ok price wise but wipes are a good 3 times the price as UK. Spinneys is the only supermarket I've seen that stocks ella's kitchen. Not seen much hipp or plum. However there are other brands. I've not used too many baby foods to be honest now she's older. Def not the choice you'd get in UK. You don't seem to get many things on offer either but compensates as other things are cheaper. I like park n shop for meat and bread. Go to union coop for store cupboard things. Spinneys is dearer but prob the 'nicest' in terms of shopping experience!


----------

